# Need to find home for 9 day Feral



## Tralyna (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi All,

I am in a delema....I have a 9 day old Feral whom I have had since the egg...first time ever with a bird...

I have to go back to work on the 9th and cannot find a sitter for little one  

My husband and I are also preparing to move to Louisiana and have been for 1 month now and feel like we would not be able to provide our total committment for the baby which is so sad..and feel we should probably find a home for it. I live in Phoenix Arizona. If there is anyone that lives near me that could adopt him/her it would make me feel alot better knowing he/she is going to a good home. He/She is very healthy and has not been exposed to any diseases or other animals or birds at this point. 

If anyone is interested please let me know

Thanks, Tracey


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Can you post some pictures of he/she?
Taylor


----------



## Tralyna (Apr 30, 2005)

Hello Taylor,

Thanks for the quick reply...
I am on my husbands computer right now because my computer is not responding to me and he will be back in town tomorrow night. I have a slide show of him/her and will post them tomorrow night if that will be ok. He still has the yellow fuzz and I see any day now she will be sprouting feathers  all over. I will try to fix the computer this evening and will post just as soon as I can. Thanks Tracey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tracy, 


I would be happy to take over if you can get the little one to me herein Las Vegas, or, maybe I could meet you somewhere kinda sorta mid-way somewhere...

Lemme know...

Glad to do it...

My little 'Survived Crow attack' Baby is about 16 days old...and I am sure would enjoy some company...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Location*

What city and state are you located in so we can see if there is someone by you who could take over. Debbie


----------



## Tralyna (Apr 30, 2005)

I live on the west side of Phoenix Arizona.


----------

